# KFC:Finger Lickin' Good Photos



## cgw (Aug 3, 2015)

Sick stuff...

KFC s New Bucket Can Grease Your Fingers and Print Photos


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2015)

I like the concept, but I'd rather it be a package of bacon.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 3, 2015)

KFC makes me feel sick. Im guessing there is probably a heck of  a mark up for this silly thing too


----------

